
Introducing d3.express: the integrated discovery environment - 1wheel
https://medium.com/@mbostock/a-better-way-to-code-2b1d2876a3a0
======
rrherr
"I buried the lede. It’s an in-browser reactive JavaScript notebook for
exploratory analysis, visualization, and explanation."
[https://twitter.com/mbostock/status/858018259907620865](https://twitter.com/mbostock/status/858018259907620865)

~~~
v1vek
love the ease of use

------
losvedir
Very cool! I wonder how it will compare with Eve? I love that people are
working on visual data analysis tools like this.

